# Η διφορούμενη εικόνα του "Αγανακτισμένου" πολίτη



## nickel (Jun 1, 2011)

Από εδώ:
http://booksreview.gr/index.php?opt...d=122:-19-2011&catid=52:-18-m-2011-&Itemid=55



> Οι «Ταπεινωμένοι»
> Η διφορούμενη εικόνα του «Αγανακτισμένου» πολίτη
> 
> Από τον ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΠΑΝΤΑΖΟΠΟΥΛΟ
> ...


----------



## rogne (Jun 2, 2011)

Από την άλλη, με την κατηγορία του λαϊκισμού έχουν περιγραφεί κι εξηγηθεί περίπου τα πάντα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο, γιατί, σε ένα επίπεδο αφαίρεσης, καθετί "λαϊκιστικό" γίνεται, ή μάλλον φαίνεται. Μόνο που, για να φτάσουμε σε αυτό το επίπεδο αφαίρεσης, αναγκαστικά αγνοούμε τον χαμό που γίνεται από κάτω, ο οποίος χαμός όμως, όταν αποκρυσταλλωθεί, θα παραγάγει "οριστική" πραγματικότητα. Η κατηγορία του λαϊκισμού δηλαδή ανήκει μάλλον σε ένα ενδιάμεσο στάδιο, όταν η ανάλυση είναι αρκετά αφηρημένη για να μειώνει την πολυπλοκότητα του γίγνεσθαι, όχι όμως αρκετά τολμηρή για να προβλέπει τις μορφές που θα προκύψουν. Πιθανώς επειδή δεν την ενδιαφέρει κάτι τέτοιο, επειδή ίσως της αρκούν οι μορφές που υπάρχουν.


----------

